# Easter fishing. caught poachers



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

I went up to Little Dell Reservoir to do a little Easter fishing. As I was walking to a spot I noticed a group of people bait fishing, so I walked over and asked if they were catching anything. One of the guys held up an 18-inch Cutthroat! Then I noticed a splash in the water and there was a stringer full of fish! I walked away and got out my license and called the poaching hotline. I was on the phone quite a while with them giving details and speaking with an officer. I fished for a little bit and decided to leave. When I walked back up to my truck, the group was just getting to their car with a stringer of 16 huge cutthroats. I quickly called the officer back and let him know they were leaving and gave him their license plate number. 
The officer called me back after going to their house and waiting for them to show up with all the fish in their trunk. He had issued them citations and taken the fish. The officer was very great to work with and appreciated my help in busting these poachers. I might not be able to mount them on the wall or put it in the frying pan, but I got my limit of poachers today!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done 8)

Glad to hear the officer was able to get on it quickly too


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hats -off and thank you!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

BIG NEWB said:


> I might not be able to mount them on the wall or put it in the frying pan, but I got my limit of poachers today!


We could probably get a collection going so you could afford the taxidermy costs. _(O)_ :lol:

Well done.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on ya. :O||:


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Good job. I like hearing stories like this and I don't like hearing stories like this. Poachers disgust me, but I like hearing of anglers doing the right thing and calling the poaching hotline.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I called in a couple guys yesterday as well. I was fishing Deer Creek on my pontoon, on the very north end, when I noticed two guys fishing off the Charleston Bridge taking turns shooting at ducks with a pellet gun. They left before the officer arrived. I gave him the best description I could from where I was (I couldn't get their license plate). I hope they got nabbed, though I am not optomistic. 

Fishing on the other hand was a little slow, I picked up a few nice fish and missed some others, best fly was a purple cone head bunny leech.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done, I had a similar experience and I was also impressed with how well everything was handled and how he kept me informed as they had to find the poacher out of state, which they did. It is reassuring to see that they take these calls so seriously to show that if we take the time to report that they will take the time to follow up and close the deal.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you! Great story, any idea what the state would do with those trout and other game taken from poachers?


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTG I always like hearing about poachers getting busted. As for what happens to the fish,i would think that they would have to be kept as evidence,wouldn't they?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

:O||: Good on ya. Good thing you got their license right before they left, I'm glad it turned out well (for you anyways...)


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good work! Poachers steal from us all.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

I was up there on Saturday and I walked to the other side of the inlet. I was working up the bank and making a few casts when I almost stepped on a push-button rod with some rocks on the handle. The line was out and a bobber was floating out in the water. There were 2 more rods and a tackle box a little further up. 

I was thinking "what the hell..?" Then I noticed two kids running my way from a picnic that was going on across the lake. They came walking up and asked if I had any luck, it was just a couple of kids prob about 10 or 12 yr olds. I told them that it was illegal to use bait or keep fish in there not to mention leaving the rods unattended. 

They were completely clueless just kids though so its not like I was gonna call the cops and they weren't cachting anything anyway. The one kid even asked me if they couldn't use bait how were they supposed to fish? I told them that they could get in serious trouble and they promptly gathered up their stuff and took off.. 

I'm sure it happens a lot there. Nice job. I hate to see that kind of stuff.

Good job


----------

